
The tech stack behind Close.io's sales communication platform (YC W11) - anemitz
http://blog.close.io/post/45202900854/the-tech-stack-behind-close-io-sales-communication
======
philfreo
This is the "big picture" view of our tech stack. We plan on writing more
technical posts about how we work with ElasticSearch, Backbone.js, etc. in the
future. Let us know if there are any particular areas you'd like to hear more
about.

~~~
auston
Would love to learn more about your phone/calling integration.

~~~
philfreo
It's built on pjsip, greenj, and Plivo.com (YC). What would you like to know?

------
emilioolivares
Thank you, this is very useful. I'm more interested in how you managed to use
flask for such a big application.

------
atomical
Do you have any conventions for keeping your Backbone code sane?

~~~
philfreo
I'll write more about it soon. But overall using RequireJS modules. Generally
one "class" (Model, Collection, or View) per .js file - though helper classes
end up in the same file.

Have a different environment for dev vs. production to make dev easy and
production fast. In dev handlebars templates are fetched/parsed on the fly. On
production they are precompiled.

Overall I like most of what's found here:
<https://github.com/tbranyen/backbone-boilerplate>

Also using a few base classes and plugins to keep things DRY.

------
cpursley
I knew I recognized that theme: <http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0D95984>

~~~
philfreo
yep we started from that for our blog/landing page. so what?

~~~
cpursley
I really like that one - was considering purchasing it for a project. Granted,
you guys modified it quite a bit. I'm also looking into close.io for my sales.
: )

------
Sujan
Heads-up: Design is a little bit broken (content column not centered, dot in
front of headline) in FF19.0.2 on Win7.

~~~
philfreo
thanks, too much webkit-only testing. will fix.

~~~
Sujan
Great, it's fixed now.

